# Please help: Filstar XP3 will not start!



## Schala (Mar 15, 2003)

I did filter maintenance on my Rena XP3 today. I unplugged it, lifted the lever on the top, took out the canister, dumped the water, cleaned the media. Then I put all the media/baskets back in, filled up the canister with water, put the hoses back on, pushed down the lever, plugged it back in. Nothing. I tried again. Moved it side-to-side to "burp" it, plugged it back in. Nothing.

I have been trying everything I know how to do for the last two hours and I can not get this damned thing to start. I tried emptying the water from the canister, filling the tube (as per rena instructions) and letting it syphon the water into the canister. If I fill the tube and push the lever back down, some water will drain in and then it stops. It won't fill the canister completely. If I lift the lever, it burps and grinds and then, if I push the lever back down, it syphons a bit more. This stopped working once the canister was 3/4 full.

I don't know what is wrong. When I plug it in it just goes "GrrRrRrRRRRR." Please help me, I'm terribly frustrated. My 75 gallon is currently unfiltered and I need this thing back up and working ASAP.

Also, the top piece with the motor has been filling up with water. I can dump it out if I turn the piece upside down. I fear that this filter will never work again.

Please help me!


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

are you emptying the pressure hose before refilling it?


----------



## Schala (Mar 15, 2003)

You'll have to forgive me, I haven't been on the forums or any other aquarium related sites for a long time and I have forgotten most of my vocabulary. I just know "this thingy is for this, that thingy is for that." What do you mean by pressure hose?

All I know is this is how I use to prime it and it won't work anymore.


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

the pressure hose is the hose that leads to the output - spray bar, etc...


----------



## Schala (Mar 15, 2003)

Ah, no I can't really empty it since it goes from the filter, into the CO2 reactor and then into the tank and down to the spraybar.

I *did* lower the spraybar a bit today if that makes any difference. I never needed to empty that hose before, though it is pretty much empty now. The only water I can see is at the bottom of the reactor.


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

on top of the intake hose there is a cap. unscrew it and pour water in there while the filter is on. It should help. Let me know.


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

that's good advice, you might also try emptying the output hose all the way...


----------



## otherwise (Oct 28, 2003)

The CO2 reactor is what is often causing problems with re-priming because the siphon pressure is not strong enough to push the air inside the canister chamber through the water collected inside the reactor out the spray bar. Therefore, you have to release those trapped air some other way. Try this:

(1) Push down the lever which will start siphon.
(2) Open two of the 4 hinges (or all 4 if you must) so that air can escape from the canister chamber.
(3) Close the hinges once the canister is filled with water.
(4) Plug in filter.

Good luck.


----------



## Schala (Mar 15, 2003)

Otherwise was correct. It was the reactor. 

My boyfriend, who knows nothing more about planted tanks than what he's heard me ramble about, walked over, took one look and said, "You have air in your reactor, let it out." So I opened up the little gas exchange thingy and let all the air out of the reactor. Now it works! roud: 

However, now my filter goes *buzzzzz* when it's on. :icon_conf Any idea what could be causing that?


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

prob. air.... either try shaking the filter to get it out, or do it all over the right way... i just had to do that like an hour ago...


----------



## otherwise (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey, I am glad that was the case. It happens to me every now and then as well. :icon_mrgr

As far as the "buzzzz" is concerned, is the filter working? Is water being pumped? If so, then that's just the noise from the filter. Close the cabinet doors. If you want it gone completely, invest in an Eheim.


----------



## Schala (Mar 15, 2003)

otherwise said:


> If you want it gone completely, invest in an Eheim.


Tee hee~ :tongue: 


Yeah, everything works except for the buzzing, which I can hear across the room with the doors shut. I'll fix that later. I'm covered in aquarium water and I want to go to sleep. Thanks everyone for the help! *wave*


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Schala! Gosh we've missed you!

The buzzing has to be air built up inside the Rena. If it is anything like my eheim, just gently tilt the canister side to side and let it sit. The air should work it's way out.

Mike


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Schala said:


> Then I put all the media/baskets back in, filled up the canister with water, put the hoses back on, pushed down the lever, plugged it back in. Nothing. I tried again. Moved it side-to-side to "burp" it, plugged it back in. Nothing.


That's your problem right there. You shouldn't fill the canister with water after cleaning the media. Leave it emply and let the hoses do the auto prime. This way there is more pressure and won't have air lock in your reactor. Here's the instruction from Rena :

"H. Place the blue motor housing back on the canister and secure it in place with the 4 clips. There should NOT be any water in the filter at this time. Do NOT fill the canister with water- "


----------

